# Looking for a 2nd car, need advice and opinions



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've finished paying for my 04 R32, and since I plan on keeping it indefinitely and want to keep the miles down I'm looking for a second car. Two possible candidates are an 01 Allroad with 72k for $11.5k, or an 02 S6 Avant (4.2) with 144k for $10.9k. I'm hoping someone with more knowledge and experience can give me some advice on if I should consider either of these. I haven't seen either in person as they are both quite a distance away but, I want to be sure they're worth the trip. 
Any specifics on what I should be aware of as far as potential/likely issues and expense? All I've seen so far is suspension problems with the Allroads but what else? Some have referred to theirs as money pits. Any more so than an R32 with a constant need for mods?


----------

